# Private notes to myself [everyone else STAY OUT!]



## BVB (Jun 6, 2003)

Reminder to self:
Be sure to send thank-you notes to everyone on this message board who doesn't get snoopy and poke into this particular thread. They should be commended for respecting your request that they not read this very important message.

You can write off Morrus right away, though, because you just KNOW that he's looking at messages we ask him not to look at. Darn him all to heck.


----------



## Shallown (Jun 6, 2003)

Done with a thick english accent


"Hey Now.... What's This?

Just a person making notes for themselves.



Move along now... Nothin ta see.



Hey I said move along now....."


----------



## herald (Jun 6, 2003)

Who sends thank you notes these days.


----------



## Savage Wombat (Jun 6, 2003)

Note to self - be sure to resolve that whole "multiple personality disorder" thing before the rest of ENWorld finds out about it.


----------



## Arthur Tealeaf (Jun 6, 2003)

Just letting you know I never went anywhere NEAR this thread.



edit: I never edited this post either...


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 6, 2003)

Everyone knows the best place to hide something is in plain sight.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm sure glad I checked in on this thread! Otherwise, I might have gotten another annoying piece of spam 'thanking' me for something I haven't done, from sergey@tatu.ru, moredollars@hotmail.com or some other throwaway address.


----------



## Creeping Death (Jun 6, 2003)

I opened the thread but did not look.  (Thankyou bill clinton)


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 6, 2003)

Morrus's accent isn't that thick. And he doesn't speak to himself when he is working on the site, unless he normaly does, but doesn't when there are visitors around


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 7, 2003)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Everyone knows the best place to hide something is in plain sight. *




BARDIC HIDING!

"I hide behind the _leaf_!"


----------



## The_Gneech (Jun 7, 2003)

I didn't make this post.

   -The Gneech


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 7, 2003)

The_Gneech said:
			
		

> *I didn't make this post.
> 
> -The Gneech  *




What post?

[Ominous Voice] 

There is no post.

[/Ominous Voice]


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 7, 2003)

Come to think of it, this is probably more of a Meta thing than a GD thing. So, off you go, thread-that-must-not-be-viewed.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 7, 2003)

Just in spite.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

_Nevermind._


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 7, 2003)

I couldn't help myself.  This reminds me of the time I proved that you can have more replies than you have views by tricink Vbulletin.  I once had a thread with 20 posts and 0 views.  Then someone looked at it.  That idiot.  I reall--huh? oh don't mind me.  I'm not here.


----------

